# Fair photo shoot...



## Leeana (Aug 24, 2008)

Well every august we do our local fair, its allot of fun...the whole fair atmosphere is just great, did i mention the fair food? Just such a great way to promote the breed, there are normally just as many minis there as the larger breeds. I set up a small AMHR/ASPC display at our stalls with brochures ext to hand out. As for the local market, there are allot of people out there looking to buy miniatures and smaller ponies...allot. I got asked numerous times if i had anything for sale but just have a yearling colt left currently on the sale list. Allot of interest in the shetlands too.

The show photographer got a few okay photos in the ring, then i scheduled a personal photo shoot afterwards to see what we could get. I ended up taking 7 horses total, at our fair the minis (they just do horses 40" under and then 40"-50" for the ponies) and literally all 7 show within about a half an hour so did we go all out on grooming ext...no...i ended up hiring some help to hold horses as the classes were all seven back to back then we all went out to Applebee's for dinner




. It was a hectic morning, show halter breaking (ran out of show halters for one actually....) so was changing halters and chin chains between classes, then i had a shoe malfunction (fixed with duct tape



). So, to say it was hectic is really an understatement..but we got through it all.

On a side note, was really proud of my nephew, he is 14 years old and helps out around here regularly, i pulled a mare from the pasture for him to show as she was in great shape and has a nice temperment on her..he got 1st out of a the largest class which had 14 horses and then Grand Champion Mare. He's going to be showing a few in youth next summer for me. I got photos of all but the weanling filly i took, she got 1st out of 9 weanlings.

Goal this year was a grand in each M/G/S division so you can say i am very happy. Next years goal is a grand AND reserve in each M/S/G division. All classes were nice size, smallest had 8 and the largest i think was 16 for the mini/pony divisions.

*Little Kings Crimson Dream* 32" A/R mare sired by Little Kings Supreme Dream. She is in foal for 09 to Narko and i literally pulled her from the pasture and put her on the trailer, she is natural. She is so pretty headed and necky. David showed her for me so i could get back in and get the stallions and geldings ready.

1st place & unanimous Grand Champion Mare.











*Westwind BTU Crown Prince Flyte * 32" Yearling Colt, BTU grandson and out of one of karens reserve natl champion mares.

1st place yearling & unanimous Grand Champion Stallion.
















*Westwind BTU Crown Prince Narko* 33" 2yr old Colt, double BTU bred colt. My groomer said we ran out of chin chains (or we lost one somewhere along the way...) so she just put a leather halter on him and handed him off to me, didn't have time to throw someone elses halter on him...

1st in Jr stallion and didnt get him in his grand class as i ran out of handlers as they were taking mares back to the stalls so i had no one to handle him in the grand.











*Royal Salsa* 38" Foundation Shetland / AMHR Pending. I just love love love this horse.....

1st Sr Gelding & Unanimous Grand Champion Gelding.
















*Alpha Farms Magical Melody* 43" Yearling Classic Shetland filly...she has really grown up "mentally" since earlier this season..

1st place yearling filly & Unanious Grand Champion Pony Mare.











*Alpha Farms Magical Debut* 42" Classic HOF Shetland Gelding.

1st place Jr Geldings & Unanimos Grand Champion Pony Gelding & Supreme County Halter Horse (aganst all the grands from all other breeds, including three of my own, then the QH, TB, Drafts, Arabs ext...one of my helpers showed him as she was so much help saturday morning and i got to play groom on my four in the Supreme class and actually just watch the class..its even more stressful just watching).


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Aug 24, 2008)

Way to go Leeana, Beautiful looking horses and the photos are great. Congratulations on your placings and thanks for sharing. Take Care Frannie


----------



## eagles ring farm (Aug 24, 2008)

great show congratulations

and beautiful horses and pictures

Lori


----------



## Jill (Aug 24, 2008)

Way to go, Leeana!!! They all look great!!!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Aug 24, 2008)

Congrats Leeana!! You had an awesome show.


----------



## EAD Minis (Aug 24, 2008)

*Oh great for you!!! Looks like you did an amazing job your horses look great. I was wondering how you had did at the fair. Thanks for sharing. *


----------



## ShaunaL (Aug 24, 2008)

Congrats on your clean sweep



They all look fantastic - love Crimson Dream's head/neck!!


----------



## Leeana (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks ladies, if Dream was not in foal for next year i would really think about showing her...really happy how she did with my nephew though



. He got his first show gitters out of the way but he was really happy, then he went in supreme county halter horse with her and Debut won so he got his head out of the clouds



.

I got so many pro photos...so tired...but i need to go back threw them and see what else is in there...i might have missed a few goodies


----------



## ShaunaL (Aug 25, 2008)

Well, don't be holding out on us, let's see the rest of the pics! I second showing Dream, maybe you can show her when the foal is old enough? I am looking at two mares right now I really want but darn it, they are in foal and I really wanted them to show them as senior mares..... Those foals really get in the way of showing (kinda like kids LOL)


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Aug 25, 2008)

Dream is a BEAUTY!



And I've always loved Narko, so I'm thrilled to see she's bred to him! What a fantastic cross! Can you say winner???!!!


----------



## jbrat (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats!

They all look great! Sounds like you were very busy. Dream sure does look great! They all do!

Glad to hear the fair went well for the most part. You had a big show string And I bet they all did well.

Did Angel go? or is she next years show mare?

Hope to make it to your fair next year at least to watch.

Congrats again! You have a herd to be proud of.


----------



## Leeana (Aug 25, 2008)

> Jbrat Posted Today, 11:10 AM Congrats!
> 
> They all look great! Sounds like you were very busy. Dream sure does look great! They all do!
> 
> ...


Wasn't really going to show Dream, she is just out being a broodmare. Angel is just out being a broodmare too, probably wont take her next year..then agian things could change between now and then



. You should come to sandusky next year, you have to be their all week if you want t show open on saturday morning but to come and watch its still fun



.

I'll go back threw the photos in a bit and see what else is in there ...


----------



## Judi Renchen (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow You did Great!!! Your horses are so beautiful. Awesome Job. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Leeana (Aug 25, 2008)

Judi Renchen said:


> Wow You did Great!!! Your horses are so beautiful. Awesome Job. Congratulations!!!


Thanks Judi


----------



## Hosscrazy (Aug 25, 2008)

Very nice, Leeana - VERY nice!!!!








Liz R.


----------



## Ferin (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats on your wins Leeana! Your horses all look beautiful!








I absolutely love Debut!


----------



## Jill (Aug 26, 2008)

Leeana said:


> Thanks ladies, if Dream was not in foal for next year i would really think about showing her...really happy how she did with my nephew though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that is so cool about your nephew!!!!! I hope one day Jonah or Eli, my nephews, will get the bug, too!!!


----------



## afoulk (Aug 26, 2008)

Great pictures Congratulations on your placings.

Arlene


----------



## midnight star stables (Aug 26, 2008)

Now that's a Great Show! Congrats!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Aug 26, 2008)

Leeana,

I really like that red roan mare, I keep going back to look at her picture. I think she should come here to live. Bring her with you when you come down next week.


----------



## Watcheye (Aug 26, 2008)

Lovely!


----------



## Leeana (Aug 26, 2008)

> Irish Hills Farm Leeana,
> 
> I really like that red roan mare, I keep going back to look at her picture. I think she should come here to live. Bring her with you when you come down next week.


Well, in that case here are some more....


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Aug 27, 2008)

WOW WOW WOW... CONGRATS on all your wins... I always love your horses.... So missy wheres the pics of the loot you brought home... I know had to have brought home nice ribbons and stuff with all those wonderful wins.. Your show string looks great though.. Congrats


----------

